# I solved my own problem, but thought I would share



## bchernicoff (Dec 7, 2012)

Last night I tried tethered shooting in EOS Utility with my 5D Mark III using studio lights and a sync cord. The strobes would not fire when using Live View. They worked fine through tethered shooting with out Live View.

So, I did some digging and found that under the Live View settings you have to set Silent Shooting to Disabled in order for the body to trigger the strobes. Why? No flipping idea.

Anyway, thought the info might help someone, so I've shared.

I realize this might be common knowledge already, but I had no idea.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 7, 2012)

Interesting. I had no idea, although I haven't tried this yet. Really good question as to why. Very odd, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bchernicoff (Dec 7, 2012)

From the owner's manual section on Silent LV Shooting:

"When using a non-Canon flash unit, set it to [Disable]. The flash will not fire if it is set to [Mode 1] or [Mode 2]."

So, maybe this has nothing to do with tethered shooting, it's just a Live View thing. I'll test it tonight.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 7, 2012)

good info, thanks for sharing


----------



## vmk (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 13, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> So, I did some digging and found that under the Live View settings you have to set Silent Shooting to Disabled in order for the body to trigger the strobes. Why? No flipping idea.



Well, _obviously_ the Live View won't be _silent_ with those _noisy strobes_ attached!! 

Seriously, thanks for sharing. I don't get it either. Another question for the engineer that perhaps has never shot a photo in their life? Who knows? Sometimes I think the designers sit around after work and smoke a little weed and decide to mess with our minds a little as an inside joke. Ha, ha. Very funny.


----------

